# What Games Have The Best Art Styles To You?



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

• Halo series

• Child of Light

• Vailant Hearts

• Sunset Overdrive

• The Walking Dead Season 1 and 2

• Dark Souls series


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Child Of Light

Transistor

Cuphead(not yet released but come on, just look at the videos on youtube)

Okami

Kirby Epic Yarn

Sorcery 1,2,3...in fact the whole Sorcery series.

Jotun

Dark Souls

Masochisia


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Skyward Sword


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dark Souls.

Satellite Reign.

Earthworm Jim.

S.t.a.l.k.e.r series.

Morrowind.

Myst.

Out of this World.

Legend of Mana.

Zeno Clash 1&2.

Darksiders 2.

Muramasa: The Demon Blade.

Yoshi's Island.

Castlevania IV.


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Wind Waker









Behemoth Games


----------



## Katamari (Jul 22, 2016)

Okami

LoZ: Skyward Sword (though the sky could've used some work)

LoZ: Twilight Princess

Inside (the new sequel to Limbo)

Overwatch (the game itself bores me, but it's very colorful)


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Katamari Damacy/Forever

Really like the demon designs in the Shin Megami games.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

runescape


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

While I can't say it was the first to feature the cel shaded style Jet Set Radio has a vibrancy to its characters and the environments.

Ico and Shadow of the Colossus both have a distinctive look, too (same team).


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Valkyria Chronicles


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Bioshock


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Tokztero said:


> Bioshock


Bioshock Infinite is an artistic masterpiece


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I never played it, but XIII has a very interesting artistic style.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Its not listed but I think the crown is going to go to Cuphead when it is released here is some game play


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wind Waker









Bioshock 1









Bioshock Infinite









Steamworld Heist









Trine series









Child of Light









Limbo


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Yeah, Limbo and Child of Light are amazing to look at.

The Walking Dead: Season 1 & 2.

Dragon's Crown.

Beyond Good & Evil. 

Fear Effect & Fear Effect 2: Retro Helix are crazy cool styles. Graphics are dated, but still an interesting style.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Okami (which also happens to be my favorite game of all time)










Professor Layton series (very colorful and detailed, especially the animated cutscenes)










Aviary Attorney (has anyone ever even heard of that game lol)
(the attention to detail is amazing)










Abe's Exoddus and Abe's Oddysee (I like how Exoddus has more of an industrial look to it, while Oddysee focuses more on nature)


















Rayman 3 (my precious childhood)










Castlevania Symphony of the night (I love it when PS1 games use detailed sprites instead of early polygon models)










Hotel Dusk Room 215 and Last Window: The Secret of Cape West (very unique art style, especially for something that's on the DS. Actual actors were used to portray and animate the characters, how amazing is that? b̶u̶t̶ ̶I̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶t̶ ̶k̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶w̶h̶o̶ ̶w̶a̶s̶ ̶u̶s̶e̶d̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶K̶y̶l̶e̶ ̶f̶u̶c̶k̶f̶u̶c̶k̶f̶u̶c̶k̶)


















Devil Survivor 1 and 2 (The same guy who did DRRR! did the character art for these games. Pretty cool)










There's probably more that I can't think of right now (and also there's a 10 images per post limit :/)


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't recall many other people enjoying it but I enjoyed the art style and colors of the 2008 Prince of Persia remake. Or at least when you cleared areas of the Corruption.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Deus Ex Human Revolution

Limbo

Katamari Damacy


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

These games have amazing art-styles but I tend to group that together with atmosphere.

Dishonored
Old Hitman games
Old Splinter Cells (Dat Chaos Theory soundtrack)
Rain
Journey
Hotline Miami
The Evil Within
Limbo
Deus Ex
Puppeteer
Murdered: Soul Suspect
Heavy Rain
Life is Strange


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

All of these games also have amazing soundtracks

Valkyria Chronicles









Rain Blood Chronicles: Mirage









The Banner Saga









Child of Light









Finding Teddy









Cloudbuilt


----------

